
Show HN: EVsnap – Used Electric Vehicle Marketplace - willio58
https://www.evsnap.com/
======
evanmaynard1
This site might find a better niche by growing it's own market through
education. I.e. a buyer visits that wants their next car to be electric but
doesn't know where or how to start.

Additional Feature Ideas: 1: Maybe add resources for new EV buyers, FAQs, etc.

2: Maybe also a Q&A for how users need to use their current car (range, seats,
homeowner, renter, charging installation budget etc.) to filter for existing
EV cars that would suit the majority of those needs (both listed on the site,
and a database of existing cars not yet listed).

3: As with any marketplace, more listings makes it more useful so maybe could
grow it by finding EV listings on other sites and encouraging them to list on
your site too.

4: Don't be afraid to host new cars too if prices are high enough! Might be
tough to keep all the rebates straight.

5: Add city/state combos into the location filter in case zip codes aren't
known for a location that isn't yours (corner case probably).

6: Plug-in Hybrids like a Volt may also help people get involved that are
nervous about dipping their toes in and likely make up the majority of the
used market right now.

Nice job on the interface, slick UI builds confidence in users over some other
EV focused news sites. The Elon fanclub can be intimidating and not always
welcoming so this could be a huge option for less intense EV buyers.

------
willio58
Hey HN!

I’m looking for feedback on an electric vehicle marketplace I’ve been working
on. A few months ago I was looking for a used electric vehicle and I was left
unhappy with the go-to marketplaces, e.g. Craigslist, Autotrader, etc. I was
only interested in EVs, and I found those sites catered their user experience
to prospective gas-car buyers. Eventually, I found OnlyUsedTesla, a great
marketplace for used Teslas, but I was left unsatisfied due to their search
experience and the fact that I wasn't _only_ interested in Teslas.

That's when I decided to start working on what would become EVsnap. EVsnap is
an EV-friendly marketplace for buyers and sellers. Try it out, I'd love your
feedback! It's completely free to list while in beta, and will always be free
for prospective buyers.

------
buffaloo
For a used EV, I think a buyer would need to know the range and some
indication of the useful life of the battery.

~~~
willio58
Good idea, I think I’ll add this. Essentially an estimated usable range field
that a buyer can use to filter cars by.

